# Rubber Seals



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I was wondering what is best to coat the seals around the slides to keep them lasting a long time-----I have been using armorall for awhile but think I need something that last longer---thx


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

kmcfetters said:


> I was wondering what is best to coat the seals around the slides to keep them lasting a long time-----I have been using armorall for awhile but think I need something that last longer---thx


RV stores sell a foaming spray that lubricates and conditions the seals.
Bob


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

does auto zone or walmart carry it?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

303 Protectant http://www.303products.com/tech/index.cfm?...FTOKEN=31568312


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

kmcfetters said:


> does auto zone or walmart carry it?


check this out at campingworld...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=21224


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> does auto zone or walmart carry it?


check this out at campingworld...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=21224
[/quote]
Question. The description says it protects gears and rails. Those parts are metal. Bob, are you saying it also lubes & protects the rubber gaskets?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> does auto zone or walmart carry it?


check this out at campingworld...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=21224
[/quote]
Question. The description says it protects gears and rails. Those parts are metal. Bob, are you saying it also lubes & protects the rubber gaskets?
[/quote]

Don't know about the metal parts. This may be a wrong description. Maybe this description is more accurate...

http://www.thetford.com/Home/Products/Chem...51/Default.aspx

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> does auto zone or walmart carry it?


check this out at campingworld...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=21224
[/quote]
Question. The description says it protects gears and rails. Those parts are metal. Bob, are you saying it also lubes & protects the rubber gaskets?
[/quote]

Don't know about the metal parts. This may be a wrong description. Maybe this description is more accurate...

http://www.thetford.com/Home/Products/Chem...51/Default.aspx

Bob
[/quote]
Thanks.

1st Christmas stocking stuffer - check!!!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm with Rip. 303 Protectant is one of the best. I've been using it for many years as I have a raft rental business (use it to treat both PVC and Hypalon). I also use it on the rubber seals on my vehicles and have used it on several slide outs and other similar seals. I mention it's properties to my favorite local RV dealer and they now use it.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I apply mine before I put the baby to sleep for the Winter and then again 2-3 times in the Summer depending on conditions (dust...leaves...etc)


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I apply mine before I put the baby to sleep for the Winter and then again 2-3 times in the Summer depending on conditions (dust...leaves...etc)


Your poor "baby"! Does it cause a rash??

bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> I apply mine before I put the baby to sleep for the Winter and then again 2-3 times in the Summer depending on conditions (dust...leaves...etc)


Your poor "baby"! Does it cause a rash??

bob
[/quote]

No rash...but it tends to cause tearing in my eyes...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I used to use some slide seal foam Spray. But now the only thine I use when it comes to any vinyl, rubber, etc., is the 303 Protectant. Knowing the damage Armoral and other similar products can do, I won't use it anymore. 303 isn't cheap, but it works well and holds up. I used it on our tires before the Utah trip, and after 2 weeks of heat, dust, water, etc., when I got home they still looked good.

303products.com


----------

